# Sleep Deprivation



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

So ya not sure if this is in the right section at all but

I heard depriving yourself of sleep can help some depression and a level of anxiety. I thought id try it out sleeping only for 4-5 hours, when i normally sleep for about 8+. The first day it was hard to motivate myself being a bit tired, but i noticed some depression and social anxiety lifted alittle. On the second there was a drastic improvement in my mood. I felt a rush of energy and wanting to go out and engage with other people. I felt as if my depression was completely lifted and most(but not all) social anxiety too. My best day ever in like 4 months. So i'm gonna try a third day and see how it goes. downside things ive noticed were, hard to get yourself to do things in the morning, physical activity tires me faster, and harder to concentrate(which is not necessarily a bad thing for us, but with school coming up it might be)

so was wondering if anyone else has had experience with this


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

o.o I've never heard of that. 

Personally, I feel worse if I don't get enough sleep, which happens sometimes because I often stay up all night before going to sleep. If I ever have to wake up early for anything, that usually means I'm running on very few hours of rest. It can make me feel sick and drowsy all day, plus sort of like a zombie because it's harder to focus or stay alert. It also tends to impact my mood in negative way such as not wanting to talk to anyone and can make me cranky and/or depressed.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, lack of sleep (and lack of food) definitely make me feel a bit more anxious than usual.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

It could see how it might help a little at first, but sleep deprivation for extended periods of time will cause a lot of problems including paranoia and mild hallucinations. Whenever I pull an all-nighter I feel fantastic for a few hours the next morning, after that though I'm too tired to do anything productive.


----------

